# 2nd gear grinding



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

my 2nd occationally (about one in 15 shifts) likes to grind. i pull it back in to neutral and back in to second and its fine, i dont try to rev match or anyting... it just works. so i was wondering if using a diff gear lube in my tranny or synchromesh stuff would help that out??
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i also forgot to ask how many quarts does it take... ive heard 8 1/4 but that seems to be alot of freaking oil


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

a 5 spd uses about 4-5 qts of fluid.. buy 5, pour 4 in and start watching the level.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I can't help you with capacity ... but most FWD cars use 2-3 quarts.

The 2nd gear synchro gets the most use and is usually the first to go in a synchromesh box. That sounds like what is happening here.

Probably the best gear oil for your tranny would be Red Line MT-90 (GL4 75W90) ... but it's not gonna "fix" the wounded synchro. Best to go kinda easy on it from here in out.


----------

